# Aftermarket parts



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anybody know any sites for aftermarket parts for trucks, mainly big rigs. I'm looking for stuff in 1/25th scale. I'm not having much luck searching the internet, mostly just finding stuff for cars, maybe I'm just searching the wrong things. Thanks.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Quite honestly there isn't a whole heck of a lot out there, but here are a few sites to get you going. They may lead to other sites with more too.
Chris
www.stsmodeltrucks.com

www.aitruckmodels.com

Tim Ahlborn also may have some links from his site:
http://www.timstrucks.com/tim.htm

Hope these help.


----------



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

here's some links! but i have never bought anything from any of them so i don't know how good they are

http://sourkrautsmodeltrucks.com/?page_id=3&category=9

http://www.stsmodeltrucks.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=309138.2155*cI71X4&next=10&product=aftermarket

http://ssbresins.com/new-parts.php

http://www.aitruckmodels.com/pages/kitsparts.html


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's. aitrucksmodels has some of the stuff I'm looking for. Its funny you mention ssbresins, I've been in contact with one of their guys since feb. Here's my project


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

hell_fighter_8 said:


> Thanks for the reply's. aitrucksmodels has some of the stuff I'm looking for. Its funny you mention ssbresins, I've been in contact with one of their guys since feb. Here's my project



Checked out 

www.scalefirehouse.com

??

Steve


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That is a project you need to share with us here. Very cool.
Chris


----------

